
Britains ancient yews – mystical, magnificent, and unprotected - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/sep/28/britain-ancient-yews-mystical-magnificent-and-unprotected
======
kitd
If you like yews and you're ever in the Chichester area on the English south
coast, I strongly recommend visiting the yew forest at Kingley Vale.

[https://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/08/the-ancient-yew-
forest...](https://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/08/the-ancient-yew-forest-of-
kingley-vale.html)

It's like the trees are alive, and reminds me of the scene in the original
"Snow White" movie where she's running through the forest being grabbed by
branches!

Apparently, they're c. 1000 years old, planted to commemorate a Saxon victory
over the Vikings.

Incredibly, they were used for RAF target practice during WWII and the site
still gets cleared of ordnance occasionally.

------
chrisweekly
For anyone who likes trees, FYI Richard Powers's latest -- "The Overstory: A
Novel" \-- is a Pulitzer-winning, beautifully-written, moving and powerful
novel that features trees and forests... it's like nothing else I've ever
read. Highly recommended.

------
Aloha
This article makes a credible case for special protections for the yew being
unneeded. There does not appear to be a great number of threats to them nor
does it appear they're being cut down with any regularity

~~~
dmix
It’s interesting what things humans get protective and sentimental over.

The difference with the buildings is they are selectively chosen as heritage
buildings. Someone didn’t come along and say every old Christian church should
get a special grade. Their individual history and merits are evaluated.

I don’t see why special protection can’t be given through volunteer efforts on
some unique and interesting trees that are actually ancient.

Not sure I agree that every single branch of every yew in the country should
require a highly paid specialist. Especially when they are mostly already on
ancient church property that is already being well taken care of. Just educate
the churches and local communities with articles like these and the online
groups that already exist. Create some time to clean up the ones in human
accessible areas.

Not everything requires the heavy hand of government.

------
hilbert42
What an amazing site the yew trees and door of St Edward’s church, Stow-on
the-Wold make. What's even more amazing—at least from the photograph—is that
there seems to be no significant damage to the building's foundations or
infrastructure.

I wonder in fact if this is actually the case.

~~~
kypro
Right? I thought the same. I live fairly close to the area, but have never
been - wasn't even aware it existed.

I think I'm going to take a day trip just to check this out. It always amazes
me how many little gems there are like this in rural England.

~~~
hilbert42
Good one, let us know!

------
rayiner
I find this article completely inexplicable. Is there a shortage of Yew trees?
If not, why would there be legal protection?

~~~
jmkd
There are around 150 yew trees left that are over 2000 years old. For a
hundred generations they have served as waypoints, landmarks, cultural
signifiers and biological ecosystems.

Shortage: yes Important: yes

